
Knight vs. Snail - pmoriarty
https://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2013/09/knight-v-snail.html
======
haspoken
A bit off topic, but I can't resist.

This idea was made into a game:

[https://kebabgames.itch.io/marginalia-
hero](https://kebabgames.itch.io/marginalia-hero)

Search for versions on various platforms. Personally, I like the soundtrack on
the mobile version, though it can get a bit repetitive after a while.

